# Epson série DX 3xxx [3800, 3850] : absence de pilote



## stephaaanie (16 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous 

Je suis colèèère! Depuis des jours j'essaie désespérément de faire fonctionner une imprimante multifonction Epson sur mon OS X 10.3.9. Malgré la notice qui annonce une compatibilité MAc et PC, impossible de se procurer le pilote de l'Epson en question. Sur le site d'Epson, on me dit que mon système prévoit un pilote approprié dès l'installation et sur le site d'apple, on me renvoit vers le fournisseur, c'est à EPSON.    
Au secours, je tourne en rond.

Mon gestionnaire d'impression datant de 2004, il ne contient pas de pilotes pour des multifonctions qui viennent de sortir.

Cette Epson serait-elle uniquement compatible avec Tiger??? (moi je fonctionne sous Panther)

Merci de vos récations. 

A+


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2006)

Salut. Et si tu donnais le nom précis de ton Epson qu'on regarde ?


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Salut. Et si tu donnais le nom précis de ton Epson qu'on regarde ?


C'est une Epson DX 3850.
Elle le dit dans un post précédent.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2006)

J'ai vu, mais aucun driver listé, en tout cas chez Epson.fr....


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2006)

Epson conseille Gimp Print mais dans la liste des machines supportées je ne l'ai pas vue:hein: 

1 -Ne pas acheter Epson,
2- Si on acheté sans lire le 1 alors revendre à son pire ennemi


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2006)

J'ai acheté une imprimante multifonction récemment pour offrir à une mac user, en l'occurrence pour le modèle epson c'est clairement marqué sur la boîte et sur tous les sites grossistes que j'ai pu regardé qu'elle n'était pas compatible mac, contrairement à l'excellente CANON.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2006)

Je vois que je suis pas le seul à passer dans les magasins et coller des étiquettes "Compatible Macintosh" partout


----------



## big-nambas (16 Janvier 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Epson conseille Gimp Print mais dans la liste des machines supportées je ne l'ai pas vue:hein:
> 
> 1 -Ne pas acheter Epson,
> 2- Si on acheté sans lire le 1 alors revendre à son pire ennemi


 
Salut à tous,

Je pige pas trop ce que vous avez contre Epson. J'ai acheté une DX 4850, je l'ai branchée, aucun soucis... Le vrai plug&play pour une fois!!! Avant j'avais une stylus photo 750, je l'ai utilisée 5 ans, pas de soucis non plus. Je comprend qu'on râle contre HP qui licencie à tour de bras malgré ses bénéfices faramineux, mais pourquoi avoir une dent contre Epson???. J'attends vos lumières


----------



## golf (16 Janvier 2006)

big-nambas a dit:
			
		

> Je pige pas trop ce que vous avez contre Epson.


Epson n'est ni clair, ni homogène quand à sa politique de pilotes Os X 



			
				big-nambas a dit:
			
		

> Je comprend qu'on râle contre HP qui licencie à tour de bras malgré ses bénéfices faramineux


Qu'est ce que cela vient faire ici  :mouais:


----------



## stephaaanie (17 Janvier 2006)

Merci supermoquette, je me doutais bien que c'était une action malveillante cette histoire de compatibilité. 
N'empêche, j'ai tjs pas de solution pour cette DX3850. Je me trouve estoMachée eek: ) que tout cela ne soit pas plus simple. Après tout, OSX est sensé être le meilleur système du monde, mais pas à tous les niveaux on dirait.

Je me dis qu'elle ne marche peut-etre que sous Tiger, mais ce serait étonnant !

Et bien, bonne année alors!


----------



## wip (17 Janvier 2006)

Salut Stéphaaanie 

Pour savoir si Tiger arrangerait les choses, il suffit que tu fouilles dans un ordi ou il y a Tiger. Dans la bibliothèque à la racine, tu devrais (je me souvients plus du chemin exact) trouver un dossier printer, puis epson, puis les drivers. Cherches alors ton imprimante. Si tu trouve le driver de ton imprimante, fais donc une petite copie pour ton Panther .
Je vais essayer de regarder dans mon tigre ce soir si il y a ce que tu cherches...  

wip


----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:
			
		

> ... Après tout, OSX est sensé être le meilleur système du monde, mais pas à tous les niveaux on dirait...


Hé, faut arrêter le délire :mouais: 
Apple n'est strictement en rien à cette situation :hein: 
C'est à chaque fabricant de périphérique de savoir s'il veut approcher le "marché Mac" et faire l'effort d'écrire le pilote nécessaire  
Et ce ne sont pas les ressources qui manquent, que ce soit chez Apple comme en OpenSource  
Il y a même des développeurs indépendants dont c'est la spécialité. Question de volonté.



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Epson n'est ni clair, ni homogène quand à sa politique de pilotes Os X


----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Pour savoir si Tiger arrangerait les choses, il suffit que tu fouilles dans un ordi ou il y a Tiger. Dans la bibliothèque à la racine, tu devrais (je me souvients plus du chemin exact) trouver un dossier printer, puis epson, puis les drivers. Cherches alors ton imprimante. Si tu trouve le driver de ton imprimante, fais donc une petite copie pour ton Panther .
> Je vais essayer de regarder dans mon tigre ce soir si il y a ce que tu cherches...


Il n'y en a pas.
Cette imprimante doit avoir une particularité qui a fait qu'Epson n'a pas voulu se casser la tête :mouais:


----------



## stephaaanie (20 Janvier 2006)

Ok, ok... Je commence à accepter que peut-être, je me suis trompée à l'achat de cette imprimante, tout simplement. Je ne suis pas décue d'Apple. Ce serait injuste de devenir amer dès le moindre hic! C'est d'ailleurs parce que d'habitude tout est si facile avec apple, que j'en deviens si exigeante.
Je regrette simplement qu'Epson n'ait pas été plus clair dans sa notice. 
Enfin, désormais, j'ai donc une imprimante à vendre! qui a un PC?


----------



## da capo (20 Janvier 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, désormais, j'ai donc une imprimante à vendre! qui a un PC?


L'as-tu achetée récemment ? N'est-il pas possible de l'échanger contre un matériel compatible chez ton fournisseur ?


----------



## ericraby (23 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
je viens de me procurer une imprimante multi-fonction  Epson stylus dx3800.
D'apres le descriptif du magasin en ligne ou je l'ai acheté elle est compatible Mac.
En fait le cd d'install a l'air d'etre fait pour PC et sur le carton il y a la conf recquise, uniquement pour Pc.Notez que sur le carton c'est ecrit en anglais.
Sur differents sites il ne parle que de PC et sur le site d'Epson il est dit "compatible avec Tiger".
Soit il manque le cd d'install pour Mac , soit .... soit c'est le bazar. J'ai reussi a photocopier. L'impression d'une phot par contre  ....
Apres plusieures essais les couleurs arrivent les unes apres les autres . Pour l'instant c'est moche moche
Et quid des differents logiiciels .....
Si qq'un peut eclaircir ces tenebres,
merci,
E.


----------



## golf (23 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue

Sur le site français d'Epson, il n'y a pas de pilote !


----------



## ericraby (23 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenue
> 
> Sur le site français d'Epson, il n'y a pas de pilote !



Ca j'ai vu , le probleme c'est que je n'ai meme pas les logiciels d'install sur le cd-rom, enfin pour Mac en tout cas , alors pourquoi disent-ils que c'st compatibles , là il y a probleme.

(Merci pour la bienvenue)
E.


----------



## golf (23 Janvier 2006)

M'étonnerait qu'Epson dise que ce soit compatible s'ils n'ont pas écrit le pilote !?!


----------



## ericraby (23 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> M'étonnerait qu'Epson dise que ce soit compatible s'ils n'ont pas écrit le pilote !?!




voilà ce qu'ils disent:

"L'interface utilisateur de Mac OS X 10.4, également appelée Tiger, dispose de nombreuses nouvelles fonctionnalités. Cependant, aucune modification structurelle majeure n'a été apportée en ce qui concerne l'impression, la numérisation, les périphériques réseau, etc. "


----------



## golf (23 Janvier 2006)

ericraby a dit:
			
		

> voilà ce qu'ils disent:
> 
> "L'interface utilisateur de Mac OS X 10.4, également appelée Tiger, dispose de nombreuses nouvelles fonctionnalités. Cependant, aucune modification structurelle majeure n'a été apportée en ce qui concerne l'impression, la numérisation, les périphériques réseau, etc. "


Je ne sais pas d'où tu tires ce texte mais le site Epson est là pour en attester !
La DX3800 n'est plus au catalogue mais même sa descendante, la DX3850, n'est pas compatible Mac Os X :mouais:

Site Epson : infos techniques :



			
				Fiche Technique Epson Stylus DX3850 a dit:
			
		

> SYSTEME D'EXPLOITATION :
> 
> Microsoft ® Windows ® 98SE//Me/2000/XP
> 
> ...





Les machines compatibles sont clairement marquées, par exemple :



			
				Configuration minimale recommandée du système a dit:
			
		

> Windows® 98 Pentium III 500 MHz ou plus rapide 512 Mo ou plus 1 Go despace disponible ou plus
> 
> Windows® Me Pentium III 500 MHz ou plus rapide 512 Mo ou plus 1 Go despace disponible ou plus
> 
> ...


----------



## ericraby (23 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas d'où tu tires ce texte
> 
> 
> sur leur site.


----------



## golf (23 Janvier 2006)

Bah, pas au bon endroit :mouais: :rateau:

Je crois savoir d'où tu as tiré ce texte !
Il s'adressait aux possesseur d'imprimantes possédant un pilote Os X [Jaguar, Panther] les avertissant que le passage sous Tiger se faisait sans problème, dans la continuité :mouais:
Mais les imprimantes ne possédant pas de pilote Os X ne sont pas concernés :afraid:


----------



## ericraby (25 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bah, pas au bon endroit :mouais: :rateau:
> 
> Je crois savoir d'où tu as tiré ce texte !
> Il s'adressait aux possesseur d'imprimantes possédant un pilote Os X [Jaguar, Panther] les avertissant que le passage sous Tiger se faisait sans problème, dans la continuité :mouais:
> Mais les imprimantes ne possédant pas de pilote Os X ne sont pas concernés :afraid:




Oui ce n'est pas tres clair tout ca .... enfin bref , j'ai telechargé Guten-print ou j'ai trouvé un driver au ref de la maudite epson ... (quoique que j'ai pu faire des impressions sans mais bon ...)
Par contre pour le scanner, nib, parceque je n'ai pas les logiciels , meme en passant par Photoshop il n'apparait pas .... et puis mon epson utility print, tourne sans trouver non plus ... et tourne au demarrage sans avoir été sollicité. 
(En passant je n'ai donc pas d'utilitaire de gestion d'encre, pratique pour savoir quelle cartouche changer.)
J'ai cherché sur mes disques panther .... chargé "epson 2" et ..... je ne pouvais plus entrer mon mot de passe au redemmarage. Grosse terreur qui m'envahit. 
J'ai remis le dvd Tiger , dans utilitaire j'ai reconfigué le mdp , là c'est bon. 
Soulagement.
Sauf que j'ai l'impression de tourner sous Panther ,car quand j'ouvre l'aide Mac , c'est l'aide Panther 
qui s'ouvre... et Safari ne veut plus s'ouvrir ... et encore je n'ai pas tout checké .
Merci les mensonges sur les notices du magasin on-line.
Sinon merci des efforts fournis.
E.

edit: Pas tres clair sur le site Epson je voeux dire


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2006)

ericraby a dit:
			
		

> Oui ce n'est pas tres clair tout ca ....
> ...
> edit: Pas tres clair sur le site Epson je voeux dire


Tout est éminemment clair chez les 3 principaux constructeurs [Epson, HP et Canon], encore faut-il aller jusqu'au bout des recherches :mouais:



			
				ericraby a dit:
			
		

> Merci les mensonges sur les notices du magasin on-line.
> Sinon merci des efforts fournis.


"Mensonges" est excessif  
De grosses erreurs peuvent surgir çà et là, même chez les VPCistes les plus sérieux !

J'allais écrire que c'est le revers de la médaille du virtuel !
Mais comme nous avons tous en têtes de monumentales bourdes de vendeurs en boutiques 

nb : une grosse bourde d'un catalogue de VPC est un motif légitime et reconnu d'annulation d'une vente ; à condition d'en garder les preuves.


----------



## Andromède (28 Janvier 2006)

bonjour

j'ai le meme probleme

j'ai acheté une EPSON DX3800 je suis sous MAC OS 10.3.9

Voir la pièce jointe 8793


comment faire ???

merci d'avance


----------



## golf (28 Janvier 2006)

Andromède a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheté une EPSON DX3800 je suis sous MAC OS 10.3.9


Même chose que pour la 3850, pas de pilote !



			
				Andromède a dit:
			
		

> comment faire ???


Bah, t'en séparer :rateau:


----------



## Andromède (28 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Même chose que pour la 3850, pas de pilote !
> 
> 
> Bah, t'en séparer :rateau:


je serai plus interessée par une autre solution


----------



## golf (29 Janvier 2006)

Andromède a dit:
			
		

> je serai plus interessée par une autre solution


Le problème est que tu peux prendre le problème par le bout que tu veux, il n'y a pas de solution Mac Os  
Pour cette série DX 3xxx, à aucun moment, Epson n'a envisagé une version Mac de son pilote !
Pour quelle raison, caractéristique technique, volonté marketing, mystère ! 
Même des solutions plus universelles comme Gimp-Print l'ignorent !!


----------



## ericraby (30 Janvier 2006)

Essaie Guten-print du 21 01 06

et vuscan pour le scanneur 

ou celui-là je ne sais plus :  http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/7610



Cette Epson serait-elle uniquement compatible avec Tiger??? (moi je fonctionne sous Panther)

Merci de vos récations. 

A+


----------



## magui35 (17 Février 2006)

moi aussi j'ai achete une epson dx3800 et mon emac la detecte mais il me manque les gestionnaire
je ne m'y connais pas trop encore dans l'univers os mais si quelqu'un veut bien me donner des conseils precis ca m'arrangerai
merci


----------



## taramousse (2 Mars 2006)

Une fois l'imprimante repérée par votre mac, appliquez lui le pilote correspondant à une stylus C64... ca marche !
Bonne impression à tous.


----------



## golf (2 Mars 2006)

taramousse a dit:
			
		

> Une fois l'imprimante repérée par votre mac, appliquez lui le pilote correspondant à une stylus C64...


Sauf que c'est une multifonctions alors si c'est juste pour imprimer cela ne présente guère d'intérêt


----------



## taramousse (3 Mars 2006)

Mouais, t'as pas tort... seulement il fallait compter avec mon entêtement...
tu vas là http://www.hamrick.com/vsm.html et... MAAAGIQUE !!!
Amusez vous bien et n'oubliez pas qu'avec un mac il y a toujours une solution !


----------



## Arkazan (6 Mars 2006)

Accueil du support technique > EPSON Stylus DX3850


Voici le lien  où l'on peut charger les drivers..je l'ai mis sur la bonne page et sur la bonne configuration..à droite il y à télécharger les drivers..voilà .. j'avais offert une epson DX4850  pour un mac os X .3 et en effet il n'y avait pas le disque d'installation pour mac .. en cherchant j'ai trouvé ce lien et cela marche elle à chargé la programme pour Mac classic..voilà avec un peu de patience tout arrive!!!   à bientôt!!


----------



## golf (7 Mars 2006)

Ton lien ne mène nulle part pour ce qui est du pilote Mac Os X de la DX3850 :rateau:

Déjà donné :


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Même chose que pour la 3850, pas de pilote


----------



## taramousse (8 Mars 2006)

Juste histoire de filer un coup de main à ceux qui galèrent avec leur DX3800 (à voir si ca fonctionne aussi avec 3850 mais y a pas de raison).
INstaller le pilote d'impression pour C64 (déjà présent dans la liste OSX) et télécharger VueScan 8.3.18 (disponible sur Apple.com).
Voilà c'est tout, ma DX3800 imprime, scanne et photocopie sans problème. Je ne pense pas qu'il faille attendre qu'Epson sorte un pilote pour Mac sur ce matériel...
Ciao.


----------



## Quartz (8 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je tenais à préciser qu'Arkazan ne donnait pas lien pour l'epson 3850 mais DX 4850. 
Ci-dessous vous trouverez le lien pour l'imprimante. Le pilote marche sur mon Ibook Mac os X panther. Par contre il n'ya que le pilote imprimante qui marche, celui du scan est totalement...foireux. Je cherche encore une version qui marche pour mon ordi.

http://esupport.epson-europe.com/Ge...DA6693E981CB9F758E4FD6DCC9C17060360756CB3F345

Bonne soirée à tous
Quartz


----------



## Quartz (8 Mars 2006)

Reu reu
je viens de trouver un  lien pour des solutions pilotes de scanners sous Mac Os X.
je ne garantis pas les solutions proposées, mais il faut essayer.
A bientôt
Quartz
http://www.osxfacile.com/scanner.html


----------



## golf (9 Mars 2006)

Quartz a dit:
			
		

> Je tenais à préciser qu'Arkazan ne donnait pas lien pour l'epson 3850 mais DX 4850.


Le sujet concerne les Epson série DX 3xxx [3800, 3850] et non la série 4xxx 



			
				Quartz a dit:
			
		

> je viens de trouver un  lien pour des solutions pilotes de scanners sous Mac Os X.
> je ne garantis pas les solutions proposées, mais il faut essayer.
> ...
> http://www.osxfacile.com/scanner.html


 VueScan est bien connu de ce forum et souvent nommé :rateau:
Entre autre : 


			
				taramousse a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, t'as pas tort... seulement il fallait compter avec mon entêtement...
> tu vas là http://www.hamrick.com/vsm.html et... MAAAGIQUE !!!
> Amusez vous bien et n'oubliez pas qu'avec un mac il y a toujours une solution !


----------



## COXEE67 (31 Mars 2006)

Merci à Taramousse pour ses conseils et je confirme que ça marche pour l'avoir testé avec les pilotes de l'Epson C64 et le Driver VueScan que j'ai effectivement téléchargé en allant sur le site d'Apple. J'ai un Mac Os 10.4.5 ( Tiger). Je commençais à désespéré de ne pouvoir utiliser mon imprimante. Les 3 options fonctionnent correctement (imprimante, scanneur et copieuse).


----------



## VILLARD (9 Avril 2006)

bonjour

comment faite vous pour installer le pilote C64 

mon Mac détecte bien la DX3850.
Préfence system
imprimante
Ajouter

la j'ai l'image que ANDROMEDE avez mis en fichier pdf :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=8793&d=1138465701

MAIS impossible de faire autre chose......


----------



## taramousse (18 Avril 2006)

Je n'ai qu'une DX3800 mais j'imagine que la manip doit aussi fonctionner pour la DX3850. En passant par préférences système, au moment de sélectionner le pilote d'impression tu le choisis dans la liste des pilotes déjà présent sur ton Mac. Ca devrait le faire.

A+



			
				VILLARD a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> comment faite vous pour installer le pilote C64
> 
> ...


----------



## i-mage (20 Novembre 2006)

Hello, suis nouveau ici. Même problème que tous les autres concernant pilotes Epson 3850. J'ai essayé de faire ajouter imprimante mais impossible d'ajouter la C64. Comment faire précisément sur Mac OS 10.3.9??

1 Je vais dans préférence système
2 imprimante et fax
3 configurez les imprimante
4 ajouter une imprimante et là je vois une icôme avec point d'interrogation par dessus et impossible d'ajouter comment faire ????

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## LuCkyGirL (29 Novembre 2006)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Taramousse !!! Mon copain a eu une DX 3850 a son anniv' et elle fonctionnait bien sur son pc mais pas sur mon Mac alors moi qui me ventait d'avoir un Mac qui fonctionne avec tout et qui est simple d'utilisation je me suis retrouv&#233;e bien dans la gal&#232;re ! Mon copain a cherch&#233; pendant toute l'apr&#232;s midi une solution sur le net mais rien ! Moi, je me disais que c'&#233;tait trop compliqu&#233; pour ma petite t&#234;te et que je ne trouverais pas la solution... Mais nous voil&#224; trois mois apr&#232;s et j'en ai marre d'imprimer mes documents sur son ordi via une clef USB alors je tape simplement une recherche sur google et me voila sur macG avec ta merveilleuse solution !!! Ca marche nickel ! Merci vraiment ! Mais comment t'as fait ? T'as essay&#233; tous les drivers qui sont deja dans le mac ? On en avait essay&#233; quelques uns mais on avait abandonn&#233; nous...


----------



## LuCkyGirL (29 Novembre 2006)

i-mage tu fais : 

- pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me
- imprimantes et fax
- tu s&#233;lectionnes la DX 3800 &#224; gauche 
- tu fais "configuration d'imprimante" (sur ta droite)
- dans la barre de d&#233;filement tu mets "mod&#232;le d'imprimante"
- dans la barre d'en dessous tu s&#233;lectionne epson
- puis : epson stylus C64
- tu fermes et t'imprimes. C'est magiiiique !


----------

